# striper fishing for dummies



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

is there such a thing as a striper fishing tutorial for noobs?

like, fish the outgoing high tide
at night, cast into the dark and pull into the light

striper like to hide in the shadows, 

tips and tricks etc.

i know getting out there is the best way to get out there (you're not gonna catch fish by sitting on the internet) but sometimes, since i'm majorly inexperienced with fishing in general, it seems like i'd have just as much luck catching fish out of a pool than i will casting where i'm casting.

we went under the CBBT friday night at low tide (i got my tides mixed up) and it was too windy. our lures were coming right back at us + we didnt have waders.

so we went to lynnhaven inlet. still too windy to cast under the bridge. we ended up walkiing south a little bit, into the dark, and casting towards the channel markers, which i think was a waste of time since the fish were probably in the light by the bridge + the tide was crazy fast incoming rather than outgoing.

striper / ANYfish fishing for dummies might help some of us dummies.

not looking for a magic guaranteed catch lesson, more of a "dont do this, dont do that" type of thing. "fish dont bite when it's hot, fish dont eat pizza, " something along those lines.

i'm gonna hit google and see if i can find more info. thanks in advance.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

The best way to learn is to go down there and observe how people are fishing and with what. Some people will talk with you and some won't.

Some basic lures... Bubblegum pink Zoom Super Fluke on an appropriate size jig head depending on the current (no weak hooks!). Bucktail with trailer. Storm Shad 5" to 6". Mirrolure 52MR PD (untangling trebles is not fun but it's a good lure at night). 

Stripers can be caught on bait and lures. Try some fresh menhaden or mullet from a beach away from guys casting lures and you may be surprised...striper, puppy drum, trout!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Read Striper Surf by Frank Daignault, it is a great read.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Learn to "read the water" ,... and learn to read "the beach"(location) . There is a reason 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish .

Associate with an experienced 'buddy' who lives nearby, has a proven success record , and is willing to 'apprentice' you .

Be willing to ask questions and listen to the answers ( and ask yourself "why/ when things are done this way" ) so that you have understanding.

Be willing to read information online and in articles and books.

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

With appologies , I am going to repeat what I had said two days ago in the Gulf Coast forum :


> I hope that you don't mind going to another site for research. While the information is somewhat dated , and geared to another geographic location (other than Gulf Coast) it is relevent to *all saltwater locations * . They are :
> 
> Reading the beach quiz:
> 
> ...


The original articles had directly related to fishing for striper in the Del/Mar/Va area.

Fishwander


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks a ton, i'll continue my research.

tight lines.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Scout out the areas that you wish to fish during the daytime without your fishing equipment , and be prepared to come back prior to dusk or prior to sunrise. More large fish are caught arround the O'Dark hours during a light change .

After you have a general knowledge of reading the beach , and reading the water , scout out your area at low tide so that you can see structure in the water, and evaluate wave action, and know where the sandbars and rips are. Fish hang out where there is a transition in current ; someplace where they can expend a minimal amount of energy (ie: a current eddy , behind a rock,etc.)and allow current to draw bait by them.

Familiarize yourself with tide tables for your area and understand that fish will hang out at different locations during the various stages of the same tidal flow.

Fishwander


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Just get the basics and put your time on/near the water. People on the beach will help.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

rattler said:


> Just get the basics and put your time on/near the water. People on the beach will help.


thanks, lots of good info in here. spent some time under the CBBT friday night, wading out a little bit but no luck. then tried lesner bridge but it was too crowded. not giving up though.

i have had better luck fishing from my friend's kayak but it would be nice to actually catch something from shore.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

It is Fishing. Have a good time.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

rattler said:


> It is Fishing.  Have a good time.


true enough. although i didnt catch anything, it was a great time.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Check out Zeno's book "The Art of Surfcasting with Lures" or "The Hunt for Big Stripers" if you want to use artificals.

Other than that I would take some lessons on how to read beach structure that is good for bait and artificals when fishing for stripers.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

SurfPlug said:


> Check out Zeno's book "The Art of Surfcasting with Lures" or "The Hunt for Big Stripers" if you want to use artificals.
> 
> Other than that I would take some lessons on how to read beach structure that is good for bait and artificals when fishing for stripers.


sweet, will do. i've got a few more local libraries to hit up before i head to the book stores. i snagged quite a few books this weekend.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Best advice*

Fish where they are when they are there.


----------

